# Marker Study



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Gents,
I've been offered an insurance renewal with the above underwriters, anyone here had any dealings with them and can recommend them?

The brokers have been very helpful and the premium is competitive, with cover for business use and like for like for modifications; however I've yet to read a good report about the underwriter and no-one wants an insurance company that isn't going to help when the chips are down...

Protegimus


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Look at the small print, their questions and be honest with your declarations.

Their Forms, along with some other insurance companies, are designed to trick the unwary. 

Your broker, on commission, wants nothing more than commission.

I hope that cheers you up.




Protegimus said:


> Gents,
> I've been offered an insurance renewal with the above underwriters, anyone here had any dealings with them and can recommend them?
> 
> The brokers have been very helpful and the premium is competitive, with cover for business use and like for like for modifications; however I've yet to read a good report about the underwriter and no-one wants an insurance company that isn't going to help when the chips are down...
> ...


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Been insured with markerstudy in the past through either A-Plan or keith Michaels. Never had to claim but their price and policy seemed ok to be honest....


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

ROB_GTR said:


> ...Never had to claim ...


I'm sure this is the nub of the original question.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

I think Mudflaps' comments turned out to be rather insightful.
I didn't go with this policy and wouldn't recommend anyone else to, plus the broker showed their true colours which enabled me to steer well clear of them.

Protegimus


----------



## JacktheLad (Jan 2, 2012)

Protegimus said:


> the broker showed their true colours which enabled me to steer well clear of them.


Care to expand? I was also advised to avoid them if possible, but was never really told why.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Steer well clear imo.
I am still waiting for a payout after 3 yrs was insured with them through A-plan (wAste of time-Plan) can never speak to anyone who is dealing with the claim. Complied with everything they asked for and itemised every modification to be told when I came to claim that my car was over modified. Wont get into a massive rant over even though I feel like doing.
Bottom line dont bother pay a bit extra an be covered by someone who will pay out.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

*Markerstudy*



car killer said:


> Steer well clear imo.............


Adrian Flux, Greenlight and Sky have a presence on the GTROC forum, presumably to offer excellent advice to club members. 

Should that be the case, each broker should be ready right now to comment upon Markerstudy.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

I'm just about to renew my policy with the above, but this has got me concerned, I may have to rethink my position, any other recommendations?


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

I insured with aplan a few years ago, wrote my r33 off, everything went quite smoothly, mostly down to the help I received from dan cameron. Can't remember if it was marker study or not


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Thanks mate, the thing is, they are all nice when they are after your money


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

You're right there.
Dan was excellent all through my claim, and when I needed insurance help with my new ride at eight o'clock on a Saturday night he stopped his xboxing to help me out.
Can't speak for the others.

Sky insurance currently have my business with a very competitive quote


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Mudflap said:


> Should that be the case, each broker should be ready right now to comment upon Markerstudy.



No problem with that at all. 

We have placed £millions and £millions of business with Markerstudy, it is very rare our customers have claim issues. If our customer do have claim issues (with any of our underwriters) we are happy to help, and do so. 

There is often negativity surrounding insurance claims, the thing to remember is that you do not hear about the 99.9% of claims which go through with no issue, but you do hear about the bad ones. Not being rude to anyone here but take the bad reports with a large pinch of salt. We've been dragged through the mud on another forum recently for a Markerstudy claim, the customer is really unhappy, the forum is firmly supporting the member's views but are doing so without knowing the full picture, ie the customer didn't insure his car properly as he had 'forgotten' to mention some major material facts. eg points on licence, points on named drivers licence, modifications, the fact the car was an import etc. 

Thanks 

Ollie
Sky Insurance

Tel: 03303 331250


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

*Markerstudy*

Ollie responded very quickly and has already given some reasons why a claim may be rejected. 

It would be helpful to all members if a comprehesive list of reasons for claim rejection could be posted so that we may be guided when completing forms at our next renewal. Most members want to be totally honest but may not know what comprises a material fact.

To get the ball rolling, and following on from one of Ollie's points, I ask Ollie:-

Do Markerstudy consider that a a grey import vehicle to be a material fact? 
Do Markerstudy ask if the insured vehicle is a grey import? 
Do Markerstudy insure grey imports?

Yes/No answers please.

One final general interest question following on from Ollie's response, I ask Ollie:- 

Is the the 99.9% claim satisfaction rate correct for Markerstudy private motor insurance or does this include the spectrum of insurance products that Sky may place with Markerstudy?


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Do Markerstudy consider that a a grey import vehicle to be a material fact? YES

Do Markerstudy ask if the insured vehicle is a grey import? Via the broker, yes. 

Do Markerstudy insure grey imports? YES







Mudflap said:


> Is the the 99.9% claim satisfaction rate correct for Markerstudy private motor insurance or does this include the spectrum of insurance products that Sky may place with Markerstudy?


Markerstudy looked after some of our short term business and commercial vehicles. 

My work at Sky Insurance is specialist vehicles (so Import, Modified, Performance). All of this business is placed through Markerstudy's specialist vehicle team. As this team specifically deals with non-standard vehicle insurance, claims are handled well. As I say, it's very rare we have an issue. 

Another thing to remember is that all insurers receive negative feedback, it's the nature of the beast. Even the very best of insurers receive negative feedback, it's unavoidable. 

I am a little confused by your question/statement of 

_It would be helpful to all members if a comprehensive list of reasons for claim rejection could be posted_

The simple answer to that , a claim will not be rejected if you are 100% honest with your insurer and answer truthfully to every question. 

Thanks


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

> Do Markerstudy ask if the insured vehicle is a grey import? Via the broker, yes
> 
> .......a claim will not be rejected if you are 100% honest with your insurer and answer truthfully to every question.


I'm finding Ollie's answers really helpful.

Taking the above, Markerstudy consider a grey import to be a material fact but do not ask the question and rely on the broker to ask the question. 

So, if the broker fails to ask the vehicle owner the question, or fails to pass on the information to Markerstudy the insurance ie potentially invalid.

I ask Ollie, why do Markerstudy not ask this question, this being a material fact? 

Markerstudy ask other questions to which I will refer later.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Markerstudy (specialist arm) only deal with brokers. 

Everything you go through at quotation stage is confirmed in writing so again, answer truthfully and check your documentation.


----------



## J33LUS (Feb 21, 2006)

I would never insure myself through Markerstudy again. Had a rear wheel tyre blow out on the motorway, luckily damage was minimal and no one was hurt, but they didn't pay out.

Needless to say, I will always take my business else where from now on.

Steer clear


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

SkyInsurance said:


> Markerstudy (specialist arm) only deal with brokers.
> 
> Everything you go through at quotation stage is confirmed in writing so again, answer truthfully and check your documentation.


I'm not sure what comprises Markerstudy's specialist arm but it seems clear that the broker has full responsibility to ask Material Fact questions since Markerstudy only deals with brokers.

And so Ollie, have Sky a standard questionnaire that asks questions to which the applicant can answer honestly and will be to Markerstudy's total satisfaction?

I must say that Sky are the only brokers that seem alive to this thread which is to Sky's credit.


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

SKY have dealt with the insurance on my cars for a number of years now...
back in april 2012 my Stagea 25t rsv was due for renewal,
sky changed my policy from Chaucer to Markerstudy,
when the new certificate arrived...
make and model of vehicle says...SKYLINE GTS TURBO SALOON
contacted SKY and asked why??
they said "this is due to restrictions imposed on us by the nissan stagea rsv not being shown on the insurance database, both they and the insurers are aware that the vehicle bearing the registration number T***BDV is a nissan stagea rsv and not a skyline gts turbo as shown on the certificate."
i asked SKY to please put this in writing.....which they duely did.

however hearing these stories about Markerstudy does not inspire confidence of a claim being dealt with quickly etc. when my policy dont actually have the correct car on it.

brokers are quick to take your money, well slow to pay any refunds.,
cancelled a different policy with SKY 4 weeks ago... still not received the refund.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

J33LUS said:


> but they didn't pay out.


Hi, 

why did they not pay out? Need more details on that really. 

Thanks


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Mudflap said:


> I'm not sure what comprises Markerstudy's specialist arm but it seems clear that the broker has full responsibility to ask Material Fact questions since Markerstudy only deals with brokers.
> 
> And so Ollie, have Sky a standard questionnaire that asks questions to which the applicant can answer honestly and will be to Markerstudy's total satisfaction?
> 
> I must say that Sky are the only brokers that seem alive to this thread which is to Sky's credit.


Specialist arm = deals with specialist vehicles - eg Modified, Imports - eg the typical car that Sky Insurance insure

Yes, we collect the information and confirm in writing to the customer and transmit this to the insurer. 

Ollie
Sky Insurance

Tel: 03303 331250


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

shh! said:


> SKY have dealt with the insurance on my cars for a number of years now...
> back in april 2012 my Stagea 25t rsv was due for renewal,
> sky changed my policy from Chaucer to Markerstudy,
> when the new certificate arrived...
> ...


Hi, 

where a vehicle does not have an ABI code, it is not on most UK insurers systems. If a vehicle isn't on our system , we can still insure it, we just have to rate it as something similar. We insure many odd ball cars which do not have ABI codes. The Stagea is just one example, however I am a little confused because we are able to recognise the Stagea on our system via Markerstudy. 

The Stagea is covered, our letter confirmed this, we know what it is, so does the insurer. We insure many, many cars this way and have done for years and years, without issue and most certainly without claim issue. 

With regards to your refund comment, we quote 6 weeks, it often takes this length of time for the money to be refunded to us, we then refund yourself. 

Thanks

Ollie
Sky Insurance

Tel: 03303 331250


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

SkyInsurance said:


> Yes, we collect the information and confirm in writing to the customer and transmit this to the insurer.


Is all the information collected on a standard questionnaire and if so could you post a blank copy?


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Mudflap said:


> Is all the information collected on a standard questionnaire and if so could you post a blank copy?


The information is gathered and entered into our computer system. The questions are similar to what you would find on any insurers online quoting system, if that helps. 

May I ask, what specifically here are you looking to find out?


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

SkyInsurance said:


> The information is gathered and entered into our computer system. The questions are similar to what you would find on any insurers online quoting system, if that helps.
> 
> May I ask, what specifically here are you looking to find out?


How is the information gathered?

The purpose of my questions is to help members avoid an insurance policy/certificate that serves no more purpose than being able to get road tax.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Mudflap said:


> How is the information gathered?


Over the telephone



Mudflap said:


> The purpose of my questions is to help members avoid an insurance policy/certificate that serves no more purpose than being able to get road tax.


If you answer all of the questions your insurer asks and check your documents to confirm accuracy when they arrive then there will be no issue. Also, with a specialist car, you're best off with a specialist insurer. 

There is no need to go into any specifics as the above answer is all you need.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

SkyInsurance said:


> Over the telephone


I didn't know that's how Material Facts are gathered when applying for car insurance with Markerstudy via a broker like Sky.

Ollie, do Sky keep a recording of the telephone conversations?


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

:GrowUp:


Mudflap said:


> I didn't know that's how Material Facts are gathered when applying for car insurance with Markerstudy via a broker like Sky.
> 
> Ollie, do Sky keep a recording of the telephone conversations?


Gathered over the phone, confirmed in writing via proposal form or statement of fact. 

All calls are recorded.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

SkyInsurance said:


> :GrowUp:


Nice:thumbsup::blahblah::nervous:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

SkyInsurance said:


> :GrowUp:
> 
> Gathered over the phone, confirmed in writing via proposal form or statement of fact.
> 
> All calls are recorded.


Thanks for your courteous replies to my questions. 

This certainly helps me understand the process of applying for insurance with Sky for Markerstudy and the methods for gathering material facts.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Mudflap said:


> Thanks for your courteous replies to my questions.
> 
> This certainly helps me understand the process of applying for insurance with Sky for Markerstudy and the methods for gathering material facts.


Happy to help but again, just answer the questions truthfully and check that the paperwork your receive is accurate. 

99.9% of insurance claims go through without issue, it's just people like to talk about the 0.01% that do not.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

SkyInsurance said:


> .....just answer the questions truthfully and check that the paperwork your receive is accurate.


I think that is an obvious prerequisite for any type of contract.

It's just my personal opinion that no written questionnaire, recorded calls, some documents from Sky and some documents from Markerstudy comprise a fragmented and possibly incomplete collection of material facts that potentially that may not stack up in favour of the insured in the event of a claim.

I trust Sky and Markerstudy acknowledge that I am entitled to an opinion.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Mudflap said:


> I think that is an obvious prerequisite for any type of contract.


Sometimes, you need to state the obvious. 



Mudflap said:


> It's just my personal opinion that no written questionnaire, recorded calls, some documents from Sky and some documents from Markerstudy comprise a fragmented and possibly incomplete collection of material facts that potentially that may not stack up in favour of the insured in the event of a claim.


You may find it safer speaking to a human being than using a tick box on a internet site. 
How else would you suggest the information is gathered? Would your personal opinion be that other insurers have a better way of gathering the information? 



Mudflap said:


> I trust Sky and Markerstudy acknowledge that I am entitled to an opinion.


No problem with that what so ever.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

SkyInsurance said:


> You may find it safer speaking to a human being than using a tick box on a internet site.
> How else would you suggest the information is gathered? Would your personal opinion be that other insurers have a better way of gathering the information?


In my personal experience with some well known 'specialiality vehicle' brokers, the result of speaking to a human being has resulted in the return of inaccurate and incomplete material facts. In fact, so inaccurate to be farcical but at least I have been able to correct the errors.

What I am not able to correct is presumably similarly inaccurate or incomplete material facts sent by the broker to the insurer, and this would be particularly the case with Markerstudy since you have confirmed they only deal with brokers. 

And so, why are material facts not gathered on one single written document that forms the one and only basis of the insurance contract, shared between the insurer, broker and insured?

I didn't raise the subject gathering material facts on the internet to form the one and only basis of a vehicle insurance contract. I suppose that could be feasible but have no experience of the method to comment further.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Mudflap said:


> And so, why are material facts not gathered on one single written document that forms the one and only basis of the insurance contract, shared between the insurer, broker and insured?


The details recorded on the computer system are transmitted to the customer and the insurer so what you are asking for is already in place. This is the proposal form or statement of fact document, often a modification report form as well. 

In simple terms, the broker asks you questions and records the answers, a document is sent out to you which reflects the conversation, you check and amend if necessary. That's it. 

As I've said through out this thread, you answer the questions accurately, check your documents and there will be no issue.


----------

